# how old how big?



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i have 11 one and a half inch red bellys and i was wondering how old they have to be to breed and how big they have to be some one told me it would probly take 2years for em to breed is that about right?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

11 rbp's in a 125 gal at a inch and a half must be just great for them all that room to rome and play and space to grow







but they will grow fast and if and when they do decide to pair off 11 in a tank will probably be to many for the male/female to have the space they will want to start spawning. once your p's grow in the 5-7 inch range watch for signs of pairing and think of removing some of the others to thin out your pack. this might work and this might not.. good luck there is no forsure, as this is just giving them the space to breed the sparks







still have to be there.


----------

